# Gladen Speakers and Subs...any good?



## ferret111 (May 4, 2011)

anybody have experience with their higher end stuff?

they seem to be big in Europe, EISA awards, etc.....my local shop is a quasi-dealer of their products (sells mosconi amps and can get the Gladen stuff upon request)


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Check out the GT-R build log by SIS. They went with all Gladen speakers and subs and it sounds good. That's my only experience with them.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Who carries their lines in US


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

ferret111 said:


> anybody have experience with their higher end stuff?
> 
> they seem to be big in Europe, EISA awards, etc.....my local shop is a quasi-dealer of their products (sells mosconi amps and can get the Gladen stuff upon request)


Hi, I'm from Courtice what dealer do you deal with in the city?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-r-show-sq-build-mosconi-gladen-pioneer.html


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice build!big money!how does it sound?Are gladens lower lines any good?Where did you get that jig table and do you like it?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-r-show-sq-build-mosconi-gladen-pioneer.html


Thanks, Joey-on-the-spot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

It sounded really great. We had previously done a little testing with a bunch of subwoofers, and it was interesting to note the Gladen pro sub had the smoothest frequency response.
Maybe JJ will chime in here on how he likes it.

Do you mean the jig table for welding? It is a Strong Arm Build Pro table. I LOVE it! Makes metal work so much faster and more precise.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool thanks.im a welder /fabricator at my day job and I'm looking to upgrade speakers in my 2001 sierra crewcab .


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Where's that Ground Zero distributor/rep when you need him?

I put Ground Zero and Gladen in the same category. Both have their high-end award winning systems. 










If you've got a bargain deal then go for it. However, with a car audio market flooded with choice, I would say that for those in the U.S., there is already a myriad of homegrown brands that offer the same thing.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

when JL touts "German engineered cones" on their flagship components, it must mean something...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Own on the Aerospace 165.3 and SQL12...Both are AMAZING. I have been running the Aerospace for right around a year now. I will never use another speaker.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

cajunner said:


> when JL touts "German engineered cones" on their flagship components, it must mean something...


Great point! You don't see much "crap" coming out of Germany.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you're selling the sudo Far-East/Western brands a little short. And if VW is any barometer for German engineering, then Germany can keep their engineering to themselves! Mistakenly I brought a VW once.... only once! My last experience was my friend who splashed out £6.5k for a Golf with just over 40k miles. 6 months and 3 gearboxes later .....

I think there are some U.S. brands doing just as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to add, the midbasses in JJ's car had more output and effortless extension than any 6.5 I think I have heard...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

^I agree. The midbass can violent. The 3" is also VERY impressive.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

captainscarlett said:


> I think you're selling the sudo Far-East/Western brands a little short. And if VW is any barometer for German engineering, then Germany can keep their engineering to themselves! Mistakenly I brought a VW once.... only once! My last experience was my friend who splashed out £6.5k for a Golf with just over 40k miles. 6 months and 3 gearboxes later .....
> 
> I think there are some U.S. brands doing just as well.


Interesting. I have never personally owned a vw but my dad had 2 Golfs that he put approx 500k miles (not kilometers) on before they died. Mind you these were 80s models so maybe they've gone downhill since


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bumping this thread. Planning a setup for Mk7 GTI and Gladen makes a specific component set for it. I'm a little intimidated by working on a german car so want to keep it simple.

Gladen ONE LINE Golf 7 SQX – Plug & Play 2-way System – Golf 7, New Scirocco, New Jetta | Monster Audio Design


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't quote me but I think Orca imports those as well. If you have a dealer near you that carries Orca product they may be able to help you out.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> Don't quote me but I think Orca imports those as well. If you have a dealer near you that carries Orca product they may be able to help you out.


Yep: ORCA Design & Manufacturing » BRANDS


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We don't stock the golf 7 kits yet, but can certainly order throw one onto an order if you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> We don't stock the golf 7 kits yet, but can certainly order throw one onto an order if you aren't in a hurry.


No hurry at all, i haven't ordered the car yet because the 2 door and performance pack aren't even available to be ordered yet. I will let you guys know when i'm ready. 

VW has an accessory sub with integrated 5 channel amp and dsp made by Helix that looks like a fairly decent piece for the money i'll probably start with.
http://parts.vw.com/VWParts/index.c...cfm?action=accessories&siteid=9&catalogid=200


----------

